

Bradley Manning is nominated for a 2013 Nobel Peace Prize - denzil_correa
http://www.bradleymanning.org/news/bradley-manning-is-nominated-for-a-third-consecutive-nobel-peace-prize

======
fiatmoney
There is a long, long list of people who can nominate someone for a Nobel
Peace Prize.

<http://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/peace/nomination/>

------
acangiano
Berlusconi was nominated at some point. Just saying.

------
notdrunkatall
I think that's actually a pretty good nomination. He knew what he was doing;
he knew that he was risking serious jailtime, but he did it anyways because he
thought it was the right thing to do.

